# Ipod nano 6g en montre ( orientation )



## djgreg62 (15 Mars 2012)

Bonjour
avec le programme d'échange , j'ai reçu mon ipod nano 6g .
je n'est pas de montre , je vais prendre le bracelet  pour me la mettre en montre ( modele du bracelet iwatchz Q ) , je vient de le recevoir .. mise en place et tenu de l'ipod nickel 
mais l'horloge  son affichage est dans le mauvais sens :mouais:
y'a til une fonction a activer ??
merci
Greg





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gwen (15 Mars 2012)

Tu prends simplement deux doigts que tu fais tourner sur l'écran et tu verras ta montre se placer dans le bon sens


----------



## djgreg62 (15 Mars 2012)

O j'ai honte :rose:

Merci Merciiii


----------



## iPadOne (16 Mars 2012)

Salut t'a pas avoir honte ... j'ai aussi cherché ... le seul trouk que j'ai pas encore trouvé c'est comment revenir âpres la veille a chaque fois sur la page montre le miens reviens a chaque fois sur la musique


----------



## A4ksel (28 Mars 2012)

Je sais pas si ta question est toujours d'actualité, mais pour afficher la montre à chaque dévérouillage, tu vas dans :
- Réglages/Général/Date et heure et "Afficher l'heure lors de la réactivation" ...


----------



## iPadOne (30 Mars 2012)

A4ksel a dit:


> Je sais pas si ta question est toujours d'actualité, mais pour afficher la montre à chaque dévérouillage, tu vas dans :
> - Réglages/Général/Date et heure et "Afficher l'heure lors de la réactivation" ...




Salut, Mille merci j'avais cherché mais pas trouvé ... comme j'utilise mon Nano en montre aussi pour les MP3 ça va changer ma vie.

Voili voilou


----------



## titruf (3 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour 
Je déterre ce sujet car je n'ai rien trouver avant de poster !

J'ai un iPod nano 6g et comme beaucoup, je souhaite l'utiliser en montre 
Seul souci, quand l'iPod se met en veille (au bout de quelque seconde) et que je déverrouille, je tombe sur les musique en écoute ..
Je souhaiterai tomber sur l'horloge 

 la fonction "afficher l heure lors de la réactivation" est bien activer mais ça ne fonctionne pas... 

Je ne sais pas si cela peut jouer, mais même quand je quitte l'application musique, je suis toujours en "pause" dans la barre des tâches (icône pause dans la barre )La musique ne se coupe jamais en fait. 

Comment faire ?
Merci d'avance


----------

